# Hymer mudflaps



## Robbo (May 10, 2005)

I have a 2011 Hymer B 544. Iam desperately searching for mudflaps. I can get them from Hymer for £300 per pair???
I think that is well over the top to put it mildly. £600 before fitting.

Outdoor Bits sell some Fiat ducato for £30 per pair but is not guaranteed to fit an A class 

Can anyone advise me where I can buy a full set or purchase rubber material to make them.

Thanks 
Robbo


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*mud flaps*

Good afternoon.
The best way I have found is to buy mud flaps for trailers or trucks, the biggest to suit your van. Can be bought from the likes of TRAILSPARES or similar suppliers to the commercial vehicle market.
Make a cardboard template, transfer that to the flap & cut out with a Stanley knife. Whilst making the template decide the best mounting point & fix with either bolts or self tapping screws as appropriate.
From memory mine cost £35 for the 4 plus a bit of time to work it all out.
Good luck.
Barrie.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Not sure where you are located but we got ours from bigwheels, they have branches over the SW - but basically as bjandlin has said get some truck ones and cut them to shape. Think ours were about £15 for the fronts plus some mounting brackets at £8 and the result is fine.

I am going to get some bigger ones for the back next time I am passing to cut the spray right down - simples!


----------



## petermt (Aug 5, 2011)

try talking to Lee at edgehill motorhomes mansfield woodhouse 01623 631837 always extremely helpful and very reasonably priced


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
If you go on ebay and type in mud flaps a company I think called JB rally I bought some off them, just a sheet of easy cut rubber with plenty to do all four.


Ron


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Robbo said:


> I have a 2011 Hymer B 544. Iam desperately searching for mudflaps. I can get them from Hymer for £300 per pair???
> I think that is well over the top to put it mildly. £600 before fitting.
> 
> Outdoor Bits sell some Fiat ducato for £30 per pair but is not guaranteed to fit an A class
> ...


My word.

I,ve heard of some MH owners being ripped off when they post on here but that must be in the running for first prize, £600 before fitting :x for 4 bits of rubber.

Paul.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

I keep seeing things on here that shock me, The prices for Hymer parts £1500 for a head light £300 for mud flaps. We have looked at Hymers in the past with a view to buy, looking at these prices i am glad we did not.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Anything with the Hymer name on it is mega bucks,they think of a number,double it and add 100.

It's the same with car manufacturers,the price of spares is hideously expensive which is bound to impact on insurance premiums.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening,

Please find the exploded view of the mud flap for a 2011 B544 from Hymers parts system;

I would estimate that the current suggested selling prices based on today's exchange rate for these would be as follows;

27, mud flap £83.42+ VAT
28, support bracket LH £28.43+ VAT
29, support bracket RH £28.43+ VAT
30, mud flap 350mm x 300mm £27.68+ VAT

I would assume based on the pricing above, but would not like to confirm without contacting Hymer that 27 is a kit comprising both LH and RH fittings.

The installation location is not identified on the parts system as to whether this will fit front, rear or both.

@Wakk44, quite the contrary; I have found Hymer to offer excellent pricing on parts, better in some cases than my UK wholesalers, however its at the dealers discretion what the retail price is, and their experience on whether they can offer alternative solutions to their customer if the manufacturers price is a little steep or vice versa; I know I can purchase complete Heki 3 rooflights from Dethleffs for a much improved price over UK wholesalers.

If anyone is looking for better priced alternatives, and is happy to fabricate brackets to allow installation then if your dealer is an account holder with the trade supplier Nova Leisure then they can purchase some very well priced mud flaps through their dealer; more details can be seen here:

http://www.novaleisure.com/searchproducts.aspx?search=mud+flap

Regards,
Chris


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

premiermotorhomes said:


> .............................
> @Wakk44, quite the contrary; I have found Hymer to offer excellent pricing on parts...................


Do you really think the cost of Hymer mudflaps is reasonable,by your own calculations..........

27, mud flap £83.42+ VAT 
28, support bracket LH £28.43+ VAT 
29, support bracket RH £28.43+ VAT 
30, mud flap 350mm x 300mm £27.68+ VAT

That's £167.96 + vat for some mudflaps 8O

What do you think the manufacturing cost of mudflaps and a couple of brackets is-nowhere near £167.96 + vat.Hymer are making a huge mark up on spares and I think it's a rip off.

Thanks for illustrating the figures though as it has proved my point perfectly.

It's the same for any part with the Hymer name on it as I said in my previous post.

Hymer owners have to be resourceful,as has been mentioned they can get stuff off of e bay and make up their own at a fraction of the price.

The problem arises when you need a Hymer specific part which can't be duplicated,then they have you by the short and curlies,I hope my headlamps never need replacing. :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

coppo said:


> My word.
> 
> I,ve heard of some MH owners being ripped off when they post on here but that must be in the running for first prize, £600 before fitting :x for 4 bits of rubber.
> 
> Paul.


Ah but this is no ordinary rubber, it's Hymer rubber. We got some inedible Pizza from Morrisons would they do, they'd add a bit of colour to your rear end :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Steve, I think Chris's point was they are not £300 a pair, but he's a dealer, and has to buy these in and make a small profit so his family can eat and have roof over their heads.

Chris seems to have stepped into the breach left when Peter went, I for one am grateful that he's prepared to stick his head up as he's earned my respect by helping myself and others quite a bit recently.

Of course he'll a earn a few quid by being so helpful, but quite a lot of his advice is not purchase related.

Still bloody expensive though for a couple of bit's of rubber/plastic.

I'm looking for those which look like the domestic plastic door mats, looks a bit like rough grass, but I've only seen green ones.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Kev I went to our local lorry factors an bought a mud flap for a scannia, solid one side and spiky the other, this cut down the middle done a good job and for only £20

Dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

wakk44 said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > .............................
> ...


Well to be fair, compared with the alternative options they are expensive. A pair of the Nova Leisure 350 x 300 ones I noted in my post are £9.60inc, compared to the £33.22inc from Hymer. Hymer offer pre manufactured brackets, so this will save installation time and fabrtication of a bracket to aid installation, and these factors will have a value, so the true comparison will be the combined cost of these factors against the factory option.

The retail price is not set my Hymer, so we will pay our trade price to purchase the part, and the dealer will set their retail price. It's possible the part had a high price creating a high retail price, its also possible the dealer has put a high margin on the parts or a combinatio of these factors.

We are are new dealer for Hymer, and I can onyl comment on my early experiences, and I have seen some fantastic prices so far, but I also have to put this in to persepective with my experience of working with several other manufacturers parts systems, and there are those with comparatively higher prices than Hymer.

The service I have experienced offered by Hymer is second to none; from my perspective I can get same or next day answers on enquiries; hours in many cases. The majority of parts are kept in stock, and are shipped very quickly taking no more than ten working days depending on our delivery schedule to get to us.

Compared to other manufacturers where it may take weeks or months to get responses to enquiries, and additional months for parts to be delivered then a value must be put on this also. I can only liken it to why you may shop at Waitrose or Marks & Spencers instead of Tesco.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Steve, I think Chris's point was they are not £300 a pair, but he's a dealer, and has to buy these in and make a small profit so his family can eat and have roof over their heads.
> 
> Chris seems to have stepped into the breach left when Peter went, I for one am grateful that he's prepared to stick his head up as he's earned my respect by helping myself and others quite a bit recently.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments, I have added a further response re pricing in my post above.

Who was Peter?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Thank you for your comments, I have added a further response re pricing in my post above.
> 
> Who was Peter?
> 
> ...


I'm only saying what I think, so don't ever cross me :wink: :wink:

Peter was in a similar position to you Chris, he worked for another caravan/camper company, I don't remember the name for sure but it was something like south downs or johns cross, someone will no doubt put me straight.

He was a most helpful member, but a straight talker, he fell foul of the site rules, and it all ended badly, but I prefer a straight talker who has a few brain cells, you know where are with them, as opposed to those who are straight talkers but are also opinionated and biased.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > premiermotorhomes said:
> ...


I'm not a Hymer lover mainly due to lack of money and the newer ones don't seem to be as good as the older ones, but from your comments it's easy to see that they may get away with a premium price, it's expensive to keep a large parts inventory, heat, rent, staff, and of course damage to stock, accounting, handling equipment, understandable but a still irksome in the wallet, but I'd rather have a slightly inflated price and delivery tomorrow, and be back on the road, than a cheap price for rubbish in six months and not be able to get away at all.

Someone sig says
cheap no good, good no cheap.

You pays yer money....


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh Kev i so agree with you last year i needed 2 new head lights for our peugeot ( as someone tryed to clean them with nail varnish remover to get the glue off ) i found some on ebay looked good sent of for them about £100 the pair fitted then and they looked good until it rained and they got so much condensation in them, in a week there was over an inch of water in them, you could have put fish in and they would have survived. I got some second hand bosh ones and fitted now trying to get my money back.

dave


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > wakk44 said:
> ...


If the perception is that the quality of a Hymer build has decreased, would the same issue be reflected as a change in quality of other motorhome manufacturers as well driven by the current economic climate; where build quality may have changed over time? If so, then this would mean that the quality of the motorhome should be relative to the price, and also relative of the brands position against others.

However much is spent on a motorhome, the purchase should be a balance of the right layout, coupled with a dealer with good aftersales, who has the support of the manufacturer to aid them in that task. This does of course mean sometimes spending little more to afford such benefits for the long term benefit throughout ownership, in this example of having an excellent parts and warranty service available.

I agree, I would prefer to have the benefit of prompt and efficient service at expense of paying a little bit more to get it. The signature you have quoted is very true.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

After reading this thread with interest up came an advertisment for outdoorbits selling guess what :lol: 
Item no 80560 ducato/boxer front mud flaps and the bits to fit, £28,
Item no 80563 medium m/home rear mud flaps £13.
Should anyone buy them I would like to know if they fit :roll: 
Have I perhaps missed something here, althought the thread is about Hymer mud flaps aren't we really talking about the chassis Ducato and not the motorhome body builder Hymer. :? 
Norman.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Norman, 

An A Class will not share the same mounting for the front wheels as the standard chassis cab. The front ones you have indicated are good quality, well priced and made by a large supplier to the industry, Fap I think, are much cheaper than the genuine Fiat option and are a good fit, these are also supplied through the trade seller Nova Leisure so your local dealer can also assist in supplying them if they have an account.

The rear mud flaps on any motorhome will require some level of fabrication or modification to enable installation, as there will be no standard mounting point to enable installation.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

premiermotorhomes said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > premiermotorhomes said:
> ...


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks Mike!

Did the two bolts arrive safely?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Thanks Mike!
> 
> Did the two bolts arrive safely?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

Yes, arrived as you promised, light refitted and all looking and working fine.

Thanks again for first class service and advice.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi, I bought rear mudflaps for my hymer from Albert -jagger.
http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk/Portals/0/010_g1_spraysuppn.pdf
They were recommended on this forum before.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

hymermick1 said:


> Hi, I bought rear mudflaps for my hymer from Albert -jagger.
> http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk/Portals/0/010_g1_spraysuppn.pdf
> They were recommended on this forum before.


I knew they had what has become a generic name "clear pass" printed on the flaps of trucks.


----------



## Robbo (May 10, 2005)

Thank you all for your help and comments.

Chris at premier motorhomes - thanks for your help. Good luck with your new Hymer dealership. It good that we don't have to deal with Brownhills anymore. I hope the other new dealers have the same outlook as you

I contacted my nearest Hymer dealer in the North East and they said they can get some mudflaps (not Hymer) and fit them, so it looks promising.

Thanks everyone
robbo


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Robbo, 

Thanks for the words of support, and i'm glad you found a solution.

Regards,
Chris


----------

